# [SOLVED] ativa router-no internet connection



## lothar418 (Dec 7, 2007)

i get "no internet connection" after installing an ativa router. during installation, after plugging in the router, the system scans for connection and gives a microsoft error message, "microsoft has encountered a problem and must close this program". plugged directly to the computer, the internet connection is fine. xp operating system, cable modem through cox.net.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ativa router-no internet connection*

Do NOT put that CD in your machine at all, it is NOT necessary to install a router!

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lothar418 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: ativa router-no internet connection*

went through the steps to reset the router and rebooted all devices. the internet connection came up through the router and the network after computer rebooted. case closed. thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ativa router-no internet connection*

You're welcome.


----------

